# Ваше имя на японском языке



## Ольга20 (31 Май 2012)

Ваше имя на японском яз.


----------



## Mila (31 Май 2012)

Мила - Ринкитака
Людмила - Тафутэринкитака


----------



## shestale (31 Май 2012)

*Канокумэарикатотэши*... 

...навеяла японская тема 

- Прочитал в газете, что в Японии разработали программулину которая считывает импульсы с листьев цветов и преобразуют эти импульсы в слова на японском языке. У них там пока эксперимент идет. Но уже есть результаты, которые они скоро поведают.
- Не приведи господь... Мой кактус в зале столько моей жене может рассказать - мама не горюй!


----------



## Arbitr (31 Май 2012)

Текутокиари... а шо.. мне нравится)))0


----------



## akok (31 Май 2012)

камэмока  почти сошлось


----------



## Hotab (31 Май 2012)

*Arbitr*, Прикольно


----------



## SNS-amigo (2 Июн 2012)

Прикольно, но не лишним будет посмотреть на оригинальные "алфавиты":


----------



## Кирилл (23 Ноя 2012)

*SNS-amigo*, Мэкишиноно...
А у жены обидно получилось..


----------



## regist (23 Ноя 2012)

Чтоб не мучались и вручную не переводили, можете вопльзоваться этим сайтом, да информации по вашему имени он даст намного больше. Впринципе таких сайтов много. Может поднять эту ссылку в первый пост ?



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> но не лишним будет посмотреть на оригинальные "алфавиты":


*SNS-amigo*, а мне знакомая, которая изучала восточные языки давно его написала правильно


----------



## Ip_MEN (14 Июл 2013)

*Напиши свое имя на японском*







Я Рукатаку Точикито какой то.


----------



## shestale (14 Июл 2013)

http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=17867&highlight=%E2%E0%F8%E5


----------



## akok (14 Июл 2013)

А там картинка сдохла ))


----------



## Sfera (14 Июл 2013)

ринкашикина

надо сменить фамилию на эту)


----------



## SNS-amigo (14 Июл 2013)

> А там картинка сдохла ))



Картинка в головном посте была та же. Можно восполнить. 
А вот в моем посте "алфавиты" потерялись. Потому придется вам пользоваться таким ненастоящим. 

Нет в японском аналогов русских букв. Это простая подстановка под русскую азбуку, без соответствия.


----------



## -SEM- (6 Ноя 2014)

Не.. не понравилось. Сергей - Арикушижикуки. Что то типа "ши и жи - пиши через и". Ссылка уважаемого *regist* интереснее)


----------



## OLENA777 (8 Ноя 2014)

У меня какое-то длинное имя получилось-мотазукжика и не звучное.


----------



## Dragokas (16 Ноя 2014)

Аричикари -))
Круто


----------

